# History über Sportex-Kev-Spin/Turbo/Sportex HM Turbo Modelle/Erscheinungsjahrgänge



## splashguy (18. Februar 2022)

An die "alten" erfahrenen Hasen

Bin am verzweifeln folgende Ruten-Ausührungen/Serien/Neuauflagen in chronologischer Erscheinungs-Jahrgang/Reihenfolge zu bringen :

Sportex-Kev-Spin
Sportex-Kev-Pike
Sportex-Kev-Sea
Sportex-Kev-Trubo-Spin
Sportex-Turbo-Pike
Sportex-Kev-Spin DL(was bedeuted eigentlich DL?)
Sportex-HM (erste Serie bis letzte?)

Besten Dank schon mal für die Nachhilfe in Geschichte!!!


----------



## Mr. Sprock (23. November 2022)

Hallo und herzlich willkommen im Forum!

Es ist so, dass die Turbo-Kev-Ruten die Generation vor den Kev- / Kev-DL-Ruten gebildet haben.
Bei beiden Ruten wurde eine Matte aus einem Kohlefaser-Kevlar-Gewebe verwendet, was technisch gesehen meist Unsinn ist.
Allerdings sieht es recht schön aus, was vielen Anglern wichtiger ist als Funktion, wie beispielsweise auch die Sehnsucht nach dünnen Ruten.


----------



## jkc (23. November 2022)

Hm, inwiefern Unsinn?
Ich kenne viele leistungsfähige KEV Blanks, neben den hier genannten Sportexen, z.B. Century Armalite oder die ehemalige Mantikor Aramid Wallerspin.
Ich weiß natürlich bei keiner der Ruten wie sie ohne Kevlar performen würden, aber für mich sind das überwiegend gute Ruten.


Grüße


----------



## Mr. Sprock (23. November 2022)

Kevlar ist schön anzusehen. 
Dass es bei einer Rute eine technische Funktion übernimmt, ist mir nicht bekannt, was aber nicht bedeutet, dass es eine solche technische Funktion nicht dennoch gibt.


----------



## Hecht100+ (23. November 2022)

Hier mal ein Ausschnitt über Kevlar bei DAM ( Katalog 1990)


----------



## jkc (23. November 2022)

Sportex suggeriert in seinen Werbetexten auch, dass die Blanks von der Zugfestigkeit des Kevlars profitieren würden.
Edit meint, bei rd. 50% Kevlaranteil wäre das auch ziemlich verschwenderisch wenn es da keine technische Wirkung gäbe, jetzt komplett ungeachtet der Preislage von hochwertigem Carbon oder Kevlar; Mindestens würde das ja massiven Performanceverlust gegenüber reinem Carbon bedeuten.


----------



## angler1996 (23. November 2022)

das findet sich auch in den MP 1 Blanks von CMW wieder


----------



## PirschHirsch (23. November 2022)

Aktuelle Inkarnation ist die Sportex Kev Nitro (Nachfolger der Kev Pike).


----------



## Mr. Sprock (23. November 2022)

Hecht100+ schrieb:


> Hier mal ein Ausschnitt über Kevlar bei DAM ( Katalog 1990)
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Was ist das denn für eine Werbe-Schwurbel-Seite?

Die abgebildeten Fasern sind nicht einmal bezeichnet!


----------



## angler1996 (23. November 2022)

Aramid: Herkunft, Eigenschaften & Anwendung
					

Was ist Aramid, wofür wird es eingesetzt und worin liegen die Vor- und Nachteile dieses Hochleistungswerkstoffs?




					www.hintsteiner-group.com
				




lest, die Eigenschaften, dann wisst ihr warum die MP1 solange produziert werden


----------



## Mr. Sprock (23. November 2022)

angler1996 schrieb:


> das findet sich auch in den MP 1 Blanks von CMW wieder


Aus welchem Jahrtausend stammen die?


----------



## Mr. Sprock (23. November 2022)

Oh schade. Ich glaube die Blechpeitsche hat echt verloren.
Stahl ist im Rutenbau nicht mehr zeitgemäß.


----------



## jkc (23. November 2022)

angler1996 schrieb:


> Aramid: Herkunft, Eigenschaften & Anwendung
> 
> 
> Was ist Aramid, wofür wird es eingesetzt und worin liegen die Vor- und Nachteile dieses Hochleistungswerkstoffs?
> ...


Witziger Weise waren die Sportex Kev Teile mit dem ein oder anderen Facelift ja auch bis vor kurzem rd. oder über 25 Jahre am Start, mit langen Serienlaufzeiten von mehreren Jahren. Dürfte bei der rasanten Entwicklung in der Rutenbautechnologie doch gar nicht vorkommen sowas.


----------



## angler1996 (23. November 2022)

ne, man wicklelt schichtenweise sinnfreies Zeug auf die Blanks-  so auf Jux und Tollerei


----------



## Mr. Sprock (23. November 2022)

PirschHirsch schrieb:


> Aktuelle Inkarnation ist die Sportex Kev Nitro (Nachfolger der Kev Pike).


"
_Die neu entwickelten Aramidfasern weisen eine enorme Zugfestigkeit auf. Dies spürt man deutlich unter hoher Belastung oder bei extremer Beschleunigung._
"
Die hinterlegten Zahlen sind wirklich enorm.

"
_Darüber hinaus verfügt das Handteil dank moderner HT-Cross-Winding-Technologie über eine maximale Stabilität für noch mehr Power beim Werfen und Drillen._
"
Aus welchem Jahrtausend stammt gleich noch mal diese moderne HT-Cross-Winding-Technologie?
Also: Noch mehr Stabilität zu erzeugen ist nicht möglich.


----------



## eiszeit (23. November 2022)

splashguy schrieb:


> An die "alten" erfahrenen Hasen
> 
> Bin am verzweifeln folgende Ruten-Ausührungen/Serien/Neuauflagen in chronologischer Erscheinungs-Jahrgang/Reihenfolge zu bringen :
> 
> ...


HM=>>Turbo-Pike=>> die Kev`s


----------



## angler1996 (23. November 2022)

Das Gattenhaus, Sportex Kev, Kevlar Spin Blank, Rutenbau
					

Spinnrutenblank Kevlar von Sportex für den Rutenbau




					www.gattenhaus.de


----------



## Mr. Sprock (23. November 2022)

angler1996 schrieb:


> Das Gattenhaus, Sportex Kev, Kevlar Spin Blank, Rutenbau
> 
> 
> Spinnrutenblank Kevlar von Sportex für den Rutenbau
> ...


Diese enorme ca. 110°-Biegung, die im Video gezeigt wird, rechtfertigt m. Mn. den Preis von 275 € für den Sportex Blank.
Wie wäre der Biegetest wohl ohne Kevlar-Verstärkung ausgegangen?


----------



## jkc (23. November 2022)

Meine Fresse, das ist viel Holz für nen nackten Blank  
So oder so, ich fische meine beiden Kev Pike bis sie mir um die Ohren fliegen oder ich ins Grab steige.
Schlecht sind sie nicht, ob das Kevlar jetzt nur schön oder auch stabil ist.


----------



## Mr. Sprock (23. November 2022)

Sind halt auch sehr schön anzusehen und fühlen sich gut an, wenn man sie berührt / streichelt.


----------



## jkc (23. November 2022)

Mir geht's eher darum, dass die breitbandig sind, ich fische die von rd. 15 bis 115, 120g Vollgas, hab an nem 70er Hecht Spaß aber bei nem mittelgroßen Wels noch keinen Köttel in der Buxe. Durchgehende Aktionskurve, Wurfweite top, schickes klassisches und vor allem praxistaugliches Design ohne Split Grip oder son Quatsch; wobei ich den Griff mangels Korkqualität bei der neueren ohnehin neu aufgebaut habe. Das ist für ne Rute in der Preislage natürlich peinlich.


----------



## Mr. Sprock (23. November 2022)

Serienruten mit gutem, durchgehendem Korkgriff aus Vollkork und haltbarem Fuji-RH gibt es heute kaum noch oder gar nicht mehr.


----------



## angler1996 (23. November 2022)

Mr. Sprock schrieb:


> Sind halt auch sehr schön anzusehen und fühlen sich gut an, wenn man sie berührt / streichelt.


Ja die Affen sindverschieden inder Form , im Inhalt gleich


----------



## ragbar (24. November 2022)

Da sind noch die Castizm-Ruten von Daiwa,die das Konzept mit der Kevlararmierung aufgegriffen haben. MP1 sind/waren ebenso vom Blank her Dreamtackle-Stangenruten.

Gerade noch ein altes Paar Kev Surf erneuert.

Anfang der 90er war die Range an Ruten,die Bigbaits dauerhaft abkonnten,überschaubar.

Dann kam Sportex mit dem Kev-Material heraus,und ich hatte mit der Kev-Spin eine Rute ,die das Gepeitsche mit dem Swim-Wizz mitmachte,ohne Verabschiedung.

Das war ein 3m-60gr-Blank,der auch an der Talsperre mit 50gr Kopf und 23er Latschen später leiden mußte. Nicht voll durchgezogen und mit Multi geworfen,also softes Casting.

Er hat sich nicht verabschiedet,die Rute fische ich nach einigen Umbauten noch heute.

Es folgten Armalite -50gr,-100gr.-150gr in den erhältlichen Längen.
Alles geile Ruten,nicht besonders feinfühlig,nach heutigen Maßstäben,aber meine Eigenbauten sind immer noch am Start und fischen,während bei mir einige Harrison-Modelle bereits aus unerklärlichen Gründen den Knatscher gemacht haben.

Die Dreamtackle 270m -80 gr fische ich nach Umbau wg der billigen Aufbauteile auch heute noch.
Weil die alten Kevmodelle so geil und standfest sind,hab ich dann auch die Daiwa Castizm angeschafft und bin überzeugt vom Kev-Carbon.

Alles nichts für die leicht-leichter-am leichtesten Fraktion,die Blanks sind dafür Long-Term-proved.


----------



## Rheinangler (24. November 2022)

Ich habe ich die 3M KEV SPIN Rute  mit 60gr. WG jahrelang am Rhein zum faullenzen im Einsatz gehabt. Sogar zum Meerforellenangeln habe ich sie genutzt. Sie war quasi meine unangefochtene Allzweckwaffe, qualitativ allererste Sahne. Bisserkennung, Drill, Wurfverhalten - alles wirklich top. 
Aber das hohe Gewicht und die Kopflastigkeit der Rute nervte nach nem langen Angeltag dann doch irgendwann. 
Ich bin mittlerweile auf 2,70 Rütchen umgestiegen, da ich meine Art zu angeln am Rhein geändert habe. Wenige faullenzen dafür mehr mit Wobbler im dunkeln. Und für die Meerforellen bin ebenfalls auf eine feinere (Sportex) Rute der neueren Generation umgestiegen. Von der Rute trennen kann ich mich aber immer noch nicht. Dafür ist sie einfach zu perfekt als Gesamtpaket. Zum reinen faullenzen am Rhein würde ich sie vermutlich dann doch wieder einsetzen, weil die 30cm mehr in der Länge schon einen Unterschied machen können.


----------



## Nordlichtangler (25. November 2022)

splashguy schrieb:


> An die "alten" erfahrenen Hasen
> 
> Bin am verzweifeln folgende Ruten-Ausührungen/Serien/Neuauflagen in chronologischer Erscheinungs-Jahrgang/Reihenfolge zu bringen :


Das ist gar nicht so schwer, 2000 bis 2008 kannte ich die immer auswendig samt der wichtigen Typnummer 

Sportex Turbo-HM angefangen mit den kleinen Turbo-1 SP 2761 20/25g oder SP 3011 25g in der Sondersportexfarbe Aubergine leicht metallisch hochglänzend glatt , dazu kam die Turbo-2 SP3012 3m 40g als wichtige Meerforellenrute nach der 25g für die Kyst.
Die Turbo Pike war eine 80g Type, die hatte ich nie.
Darüber ging es hoch mit vielen 270 300 330 Ruten bis 150g/200g, Farben neben dem klassiker Anthrazit-grau gab es schimmernd grüne und azur-hellblaue Blanks, sowie später rotbraune und weinrote. Das ganze ging quasi stufenlos in die Generation der späteren Black Arrow und Geschwister über.
Diese Turbo-HM waren die ersten richtig unzerbrechlichen Ruten, mit einfach Glasfaserkern plus außen empfindliche superstraffe High-Modul-Kohlefaser drauf, das war einfach und effektiv mit einer Doppel-Faser Rute, konnte gegen den Glasfaserkern nicht eingedrückt werden. Vielfach wird heute noch so gebaut, z.B. bei Penn

Sportex-Kev-Spin waren die ersten mit richtigem Kevlar-Geflecht, nicht nur ein paar Bandsel herumgelegt.
Also das, was z.B. das erste pure Kohlefasergeflecht bei der Shimano Diaflash aus Koreaproduktion war, und es bis heute so gibt.
Diese Kevlar-Fasern sind echt in 3D verflochten, das sieht man allerdings nur nach einem richtig heftigen Rutencrash im inneren.
Die Kev in 3m waren das die 3053 35g und die 3054 60g, die 3053 35g ist meiner Einschätzung nach die größte Legende (Meerforellenrute für die Kyst), direkt gefolgt von ihren dickeren und stärkeren Geschwistern.
Darüber kam die 2.7m SP 2755 und 3m SP 3055 40-80g Kev Pike.
Noch einen Tick höher und nochmal dicker im HT die 3m Kev Sea Spin SP 3056 50-100g.

Nach den frühen Kev Spin kamen die veränderten KevSpin DL (=DeLuxe) in neuer Rutenbauweise Auflage und die Kevspin 2 mit neu aufgelegten Blank, also /2 hinter der SP Nummer.
Zum Ende der Sportex DE Konstruktion gab es vergurkte Blankauflagen mit einem anderen Taper, das war mehr auf Spitzenkation getrimmt, Stichwort aufkommende Gufiererei.
Danach kamen die mehr wie die Dynakev-Ruten und MP-Blanks von CMW aussehenden Sportex-Auslandsblanks,
unter weitgehend gleichem Namen und Typnummer, kann man gut an den rechtwinklig und mehr punktiert verlaufen Kevlarmuster erkennen, die Made in Germany haben ihr typisches Rautenmuster und sind uneben.

Die Serien wurden bis heute weitergeführt, unter nur kleinen Änderungen im Namen und der SP-Nummer.

Das relativ schwere Kevlar mit niedrigem E-Modul braucht man schon lange nicht mehr, das schafft man seit etwa 2010 auch gut mit durchgehenden Endlos-Carbonbändern, die auf dem Blankkern als Spirale(n) oder 3D-Helix-Gelege aufgebracht werden.
Die günstigste Version heute sind diagonal verkreuzt erzeugte Matten, diese passend diagonal um den Blankkern angebracht. Welche z.B. als X45 bei Daiwa beworben werden. Alle diese Kreuzungen bezüglich der Blanklängsachse bewirken eine weitaus höhere "Verbeulungs"-Festigkeit und verbesserte Überlast-Bruchfestigkeit.

Ob einfache Blanks aus X45 Matten letztlich über die Zeit so halten wie die 3D-Verflochtenenen Blanks ?  Ich schätze nicht wirklich, billiger ist hier billiger gemacht.
Daiwa armiert neben ihren Cast'IZM Serien immer noch gerne mit 3DX-Cross Kevlar, hab ich in meinen mittleren Serien der R'nessa.
Bei Daiwa ist es in der Saltiga Rute gelandet, letztlich immer genau dort unten im Handteil, wo es am nutzbringendsten ist gegen Überlast.

Ist alles lange her, inzwischen hatte und habe ich viele andere Lieblinge!


----------



## Mr. Sprock (25. November 2022)

Ungefähr so hatte ich es doch auch geschrieben, nur halt kürzer.


----------



## Mr. Sprock (25. November 2022)

Möglicherweise hat es Splashguy aber detaillierter erwartet. 

Damals, als die Rutenblanks von Harrys Sohn aufkamen, hatte es sich mit dem Interesse an den ehemalig deutschen Kev-Blanks aber erledigt.
Inzwischen hört man von den Ruten von der Insel gar nichts mehr. 
Vielleicht kann maD etwas dazu sagen.


----------



## Nordlichtangler (25. November 2022)

Das neueste was ich von Liverpool kenne, ist das hier.




Man wurschtelt und experimentiert weiter auf kleiner Flamme.
Ging und geht primär immer um Karpfen- und Ansitzruten.

Für mich kamen Ende 2012 die Ruten von Shimano mit dem Rapfen im Namen und der Auflage mit rundherum verbesserten Eigenschaften über alles.
Die erledigten und ersetzten besser neben den mittleren Harrisons auch gleich mal alle mittleren Sportex, wohlgemerkt gleich eine ganze Riege im Handstreich durch eine Rute.


----------



## jkc (26. November 2022)

Also bei dem letzten Satz bin ich raus. Sonne seelenlose Aspius überhaubt in einem Zuge mit ner Sportex Kev zu denken müsste unter Strafe stehen.
Ich hatte je selbst mal eine, aber für mich war das ne Versagerin im Prinzip auf ganzer Linie. Balance und Griffaufbau wirklich unterste Schublade, die zu der selben Zeit auf dem Markt befindliche Kev Pike in 270 liegt da wesentlich besser in der Hand, trotz mehr Wurfpower und wahrscheinlich auch Gesamtgewicht.

Die außerdeutsche Kev Pike mit dem glatten Blank ist übrigens, obwohl jünger, etwas träger im Rückstellverhalten, die ältere Kev Pike,Turbo mit der Korkkugel am Griffende, einen zacken spritziger. Obs nur an der unterschiedlichen Beringung liegt? Kein Plan, Steckverbindung ist jedenfalls tauschbar passend, die neuere hat allerdings auch nen Balancegewicht im Handle.

Grüße


----------



## Nordlichtangler (26. November 2022)

Über so standardmäßige Kleinigkeiten wie mißratene Griffe ab Werk und Balance und Passung Rutenaufbau+Angler brauchen wir uns hier nicht weiter unterhalten, da kämen wir zu keinem Ende.
Die Spargriffe haben immer weiter zugenommen, jede "innovative" Generation schlimmer, inzwischen ist meist nur noch ein Fakir-Quäl-den-Angler-Rollenhalter drauf und Winzigkeiten von Duplon. Eigentlich passt da nie was, je länger die Rute, desto schlimmer. Z.B. die Sportex HM Turbo 1 SP 3011 hatte als Besonderheit einen vieeeel zu langen Griff, wie einige andere Sportex zu der Zeit auch. Die wurde überhaupt erst angelbar mit vorne neu gemacht.
Alles eine Frage des persönlichen Anspruches und des selber besser machen wollen. Man kann das recht leicht verbessern, Teile für neuen Griff sind zum Glück auch in DE gut verfügbar und nichtmal teuer.

Von der Blankpower und Reaktionsmöglichkeit muss man die Turbos und  KevSpins und Aspius nicht lange vergleichen, das ist Käfer 1200 vs. Porsche 911.
Immerhin gibt es 5 gute alte Typen und 1 brauchbare neue Type Aspius, eine frühere Gurke darunter leider auch. Wobei im heutigen Rutenangebot   ...
Nützt natürlich alles nix, wenn man sich wie auf ner Parkbank damit fühlt - das ist leider so. Die zweite AX Generation hatte einen etwas besseren Griff, auch keine vorbildliche Leuchte an Komfort, ggü. heutigem Angebot aber Gold.

Wie @Mr. Sprock oben anspricht, Harrison bot einige nette Leistung in ihrem VHF Superblank, weiter Bereich 30g bis 150g verfügbar, leider war es da mit der Haltbarkeit und Verlässlichkeit nicht so weit her, auch die Drilleigenschaften waren bei wilden Fischen mindestens kritisch. Ähnlich seltsames bei CTS, da waren die Blanks noch mehr individuell gelungene oder mißlungene Wundertüte, vor allem immer wieder mit jeder Charge anders . Nicht umsonst schaut man heute bei den beiden lieber entnervt weg, hat vielen das Rutenbauerprogramm endgültig vermiest.
Hab trotzdem einige davon und mag die immer noch fischen, wenn ich den Thrill im Drill erleben will!   ich weiß ja auf was ich mich einlasse ...

Mit den  Sportex ist vergleichsweise immer wieder das Opa Herzschonung-Programm   manchmal ist das auch gut.
Ich muss die selber aufgebauten nun leichter machen, die altertümlichen Ringaufbauten sind im wahrsten Sinne nicht mehr tragbar und erträglich.
Das betrifft viele und letztlich alle alternden Ruten, schon im Nichtbenutzungszustand fortwährende Alterung ggü. dem erheblichen Beringungsfortschritt.
Noch schonender gegen taktile Stresserlebnisse als Sportex sind nur die einfachen Blanks und die Riege der Friedfischruten.

Die neuen Sportex Kev Ruten habe ich nicht mehr selber gekauft und auch nicht intensiv gefischt. Die Blanks sind anders gefertigt und lassen die relative Leichtigkeit der alten Kev Blanks vermissen, denn diese waren für die eingebaute ausübbare Power ja gar nicht mal schwer.


----------



## heinzi (26. November 2022)

Nordlichtangler schrieb:


> Diese Turbo-HM waren die ersten richtig unzerbrechlichen Ruten, mit einfach Glasfaserkern plus außen empfindliche superstraffe High-Modul-Kohlefaser drauf, das war einfach und effektiv mit einer Doppel-Faser Rute, konnte gegen den Glasfaserkern nicht eingedrückt werden.


Das war mir absolut neu. Jetzt freut es mich noch mehr das ich einige von diesen Blanks vor vielen Jahren aufgebaut habe. Insgesamt ist die "Aktion" der Blanks recht "weich" bzw. moderat, also im Vergleich zu heutigen fast taper Blanks. Aber ich fische solch einen Blank als Spinnrute, und das sehr gerne.
Vielen Dank für die ausführliche Erklärung.


----------



## RetroAngler (26. November 2022)

*Ihr führt hier gerade eine Scheindebatte und wisst es vielleicht gar nicht? *

_Sportex gehört seit 2006 zu Ockert_, Ockert hat hohe Kompetenz bei Schnüren, aber keine bei Ruten. Null. Es gibt Sportex nur noch als Marke und nicht mehr als Unternehmen, auch keine Rutenbau-Expertise, oder entsprechendes Qualitäts-Management. Nix davon. Ich lese hier mit und das fühlt sich an, wie wenn mein Vater über die Qualität von Grundig-Fernsehern erzählen würde. Weil der glaubt, dass das noch "Original Grundig" wäre (und nicht ein türkischer Hersteller, der die Markenrechte von Grundig nach deren Aus gekauft hat).

Das ist mit modernem Angelsachen und den alten Marken 1:1 das gleiche: massenproduzierte Standardblanks aus China, wo das Sportex-Markenlogo einfach draufgepflanscht wird. Fertig.

_Und mit QM in China läuft das in etwa so:_ du entwickelst was in Deutschland, sagst das an, wie es sein soll, dann soll das in China gefertigt werden.
Dann machen die Werke das in der Qualität, du du wolltest. Dann kriegst du als Entwickler ein paar fertige Exemplare zugeschickt, bist zufrieden. Dann ist die erste Charge für den Handel auch noch in dieser Qualität.

*Danach? *

Werden in den Werken die hochwertigen Materialien in die Ecke gestellt, durch billigen Kram ersetzt. Billige Werkstoffe, oder sogar Abfälle, bei Spielzeug z.B. giftiges Stinkeplastik. Gegenüber dem Auftraggeber, hier eben Ockert, werden die Rechnungen für hochwertige Rohmaterialien abgerechnet.
Die Differenz teilen sich die chinesischen Werke und deren Zulieferer von Ramsch-Material.
Die Spannen bei Carbon sind hoch, noch höher als bei irgendeinem anderen Werkstoff. Weil man noch besser mogeln kann: "Carbon" heisst nichts andere als Kohlenstoff. Das häufigste Element der Erde. Du kannst theoretisch auf jeden Bleistift "High Modulus Carbon IM..." drucken, und es wäre nocht nichtmal gelogen, niemand könnte dich juristisch belangen. Warum? Weil weder die Begrifflichkeiten noch Verwendungszwecke irgendwie standartisierte, verbildliche Normen darstellen. Wenn dein DIN A4 Drucker falsch konstruiert wurde und Papierformat nicht einzieht, dann hast du Reklamationsrechte.
Organisierte Kriminalität im Produktionsbereich. Abweichend zu Japan, Deutschland, Korea gab und gibt es in der chinesischen Kultur keinerlei intrinsischen Qualitätsanspruch. Die Denkschule irgendwas bestmöglich zu machen, nur um es bestmöglich gemacht zu haben, ist in China völlig unbekannt. Das ist für die irrational. Es gibt Befehl und Gehorsam, Anerkennung für Wohlverhalten und Leistung. Aber es gibt kein Verständnis für Leistung um der Leistung. Jede Qualität, die man aus China will, ist von fortlaufender Kontrolle, fortlaufender Belohnung, bzw. fortlaufendem Risiko einer Bestrafung abhängig. Aber Qualität als Denkansatz? Unbekannt. Und aus deren Blickwinkel auch dumm. Weil wenn der Hersteller eine Lücke findet, über die er völlig risikofrei via Abrechnungsbetrug reich werden kann, wieso soll er sich dann die Mühe machen, sich tatsächlich anzustrengen? Macht keinen Sinn. Insofern? Logisch.

*Und Kontrollen?* 

Hohe Gewinne durch Abzocken der Auftraggeber? Da gibt man gerne von ab, damit das System weiter läuft. Versuch mal nach China zu fliegen, und unbemerkt eine überraschende Qualitätskontrolle in einem "deiner" Werke zu machen? Wird nix werden: an jedem Flughafen, Zoll, etc. sind Leute, die Bescheid geben.
Und zack: wird der billige Kram weggeräumt, die Qualitätsmaterialien wieder rausgeholt und eine Charge hochwertig produziert. Dann kommen die Prüfer, wissen nix davon, dass sie verarscht werden, freuen sich, fliegen wieder nach Hause. Report bei der Geschäftsleitung: "Alles super!"

Bis dann plötzlich mal der TÜV oder Stiftung Warentest mal irgendwas intensiv auf Giftstoffe und Panscherei von Materialien untersucht. So richtig aufwendig.

_Deswegen wäre der deutsche Spielzeughersteller Steiff fast kaputtgegangen.
Deswegen taugt Bosch-Werkzeug von heute nix mehr, und Motoren von 1980er-Schlagbohrern kosten auf Ebay mehr als eine neuer Schlagbohrer von heute, jedendfalls im Profibereich. Deswegen kosten 40 Jahre alte Stihl-Kettensägen bis zu 1000€, selbst wenn sie nicht gut behandelt wurden. Deswegen sind Shimano Baitcaster aus den späten 1980ern, die letzten aus Metall, so teuer. 
Und wegen diesem ganzen Zirkus mache ich Retro-Kram. Ich mache das nicht, weil ich begnadeter Bastler wäre. Im Gegenteil: aktuell sterben bei mir noch die Übungsrollen den Schraubenzieher-Tod. Aber ich habe keine Lust auf den Schrott von heute. Und die Hersteller, die noch selbständig sind? Sind unter Kostendruck. Shimano macht immer noch geile Sachen. Aber erst ab 300€ aufwärts. Alles andere ist auch nur beliebige Einweg-Ware geworden._
*
Und zu den Reihen/Serien?*

Wenn dein "High Modulus Carbon" sich irgendwie anders anfühlt als bei deiner letzten Rute? Dann hast du gar keine Rechte. Sondern Pech gehabt. Weil es nicht überprüfbar ist, und auch keine echten Normen gibt. Es gibt lediglich Fake-Metriken, auf die sich die wenigen übrigen Tackle Konzerne geeinigt haben, so dass der Endkunde die Illusion von Vergleichbarkeit hat. IM blabla.

Und weil es auch irgendwie cool klingt und man damit Marketing machen kann.
Womit man dann gut Jungangler verarschen und abkassieren kann. Weil man den ganzen Text-Müll  dann schlauberig mit seinem schrottigen Tackle-Kram verbindet: "Einweg-Rollen", die es auch bei Angler Berger gibt, nur mit Matze Koch Logo und 4 mal so teuer. Plus "Meisterpeitsche", wo irgendwas draufgedruckt wird, möglichst hohe Zahlen. Weil die Zielgruppe im Dschungel der Tackle-Industrie nach Orientierung sucht und bei nem Youtuber kleben geblieben ist, der im Akkord ausgehungerte Hechte in nem Teich hinter seinem Haus mit Kunstködern rauszieht und dabei irgerndeinen Unsinn labert.
Und damit Geld verdient, weil Junioren das cool finden, und weil der immer direkt fängt, Muss dann irgendwie am Tackle liegen. Und den magischen Gummi-Fischen, 7Stk 40€. Ich weiss nicht, wer Balzer vertreibt, und da auf die Matze Koch-Nummer gekommen ist, aber die können ihr Glück wahrscheinlich selbst nicht fassen: wie bräsig Nachwuchsangler sind. 60€ für die Ramschrolle, 100€ für die "Meisterpeitsche". 1a Geschäft. Auf Standard-Blanks, wo irgendwas reingemischt ist und irgendwas draufgedruckt.

Alle gewinnen. Ok, Angler nicht, die werden abkassiert. Aber dasd merken die meisten eh nicht. Von daher, irgendwie sind alle glücklich.
*
"Was hat das denn jetzt mit den Serien zu tun, du Miesmacher?"*

Ganz einfach: Es gibt

1. keine einheitliche Qualität innerhalb junger Modelle, oder bestimmter Chargen in Jahrgängen: Eine Rute kann High End sein, und für immer dein Lieblingsteil. Unds der Nachbar, der seine 1/2 Jahr später gekauft hat, gleiche Serie, gleiches Modell, für den kann sie ein Total-Ausfall sein, der wütig mit einer 1* Sterne Bewertung bei Amazon seinen Frust ablässt.

2. Es gibt keine Möglichkeit für Angler sich anhand von Serien/Typen zu orientieren, um bessere Jahrgänge finden zu können. 
"Pure Fishing", der große Hai, der den Tackle Markt dominiert, indem er alles aufkauft und einsaugt, was mal eine namhafte Marke war, der ist sehr schlau: der kauft nicht nur die Marken und lässt weiterleben. Sondern pflegt auch die auch die alten Modell-Reihen weiter. 

D.A.M. "Shadow ... Pike, Match, etc. Die gab es schon Mitte der 1980er. Ich glaube sogar noch in Deutschland hergestellt. Und heute gibt's die auch noch. 
Windschief drangepflantschtes Korkgemisch, das bedauernswerte Arbeitssklaven in China im Akkord in Giftdämpfen an schröggelige Industrie-Blanks klatschen. 
Mit irgdnwelchen Pseudo-Mischwerkstoff-Ringen, die allein schon durchs Hingucken brechen und oft so scharfkantige Ecken und Enden, dass bei jeder "kreativen" Köderführung, wo man sich mal in den Ringen verheddert, direkt die Schnur leidet. Weil nix wirklich entgratet ist. 
Die alte hat AAA Kork, und die Ringe sind glatt wie ein Baby Popo. Weil sich irgndwann mal irgerndwer tatsächlich Mühe gegeben hat. Was abliefern wollte.

Das ist da so, und bei jüngeren Sachen, wo ich mal Glück hatte, da war es dann auch so: "Ui, die Black Pearl, von Sportex, da hast aber was."
Nee, haste nicht. Die 1. war toll, die 2. ein Schuss in den Ofen, obwohl relativ nah beianander gekauft. 
Was soll's. Ich ärger mich nicht. Ich freu mich über die, die top ist und die andere lasse ich als Spender für Ringe oder Griffe im Schrank. Hatte ich wohl Glück, dass gerade das QM da war... 

Overall: Das macht keinen Sinn, klar kann man Serien irgendwie erfassen. Nur hätte man keinen Nutzen, weil es keine Orientierung bietet, was was taugt und was nicht. 
PS. Liebe Leute von Balzer: ich hab nur alten Kram von euch, finde ich gut. Aber für die Matze Koch-Influencer-Nummer? Sorry, aber wer's so nötig hat seiner Marke mit so einer Hampelei selbst eine zu schallern, von dem kauf ich nix mehr. Viel Spass weiterhin beim Verticken von "Matze Koch Meisterpeitschen". 
Entweder man macht Qualität. Oder man macht sich vom Acker. Aber für Nepp Anerkennung und Fleisskärtchen zu kriegen? 

Von mir nicht. Da bin ich "retro".

*Anhang: Welcher Konzern welchen einst eigenständigen Hersteller gekauft hat*


----------



## Mr. Sprock (26. November 2022)

Hallo Retro, herzlich willkommen im Forum und danke!


----------



## jkc (26. November 2022)

Naja, wenn dem immer 100%ig so wäre dürfte es ja keine Qualität mehr geben und das sehe ich nicht so; Auch in China gefertigte Massenware kann qualitativ vollkommen in Ordnung sein und dass es in China grundsätzlich gar keine Bemühungen Richtung Kundenzufriedenheit gäbe sehe ich absolut nicht, Bzw. erlebe die stellenweise wesentlich intensiver als man sie hier im Durchschnitt erwarten kann.

Grüße JK


----------



## Taxidermist (26. November 2022)

Zur Ehrenrettung von Sportex möchte ich hier mal die 10 Jahres Garantie erwähnen, die diese Marke gewährleistet.
Ich kenne auch einige, die diese schon in Anspruch genommen haben und dieser dann auch ohne wenn und aber nachgekommen wurde.
In einem mir bekannten Fall wurde, da die abgebrochene Spitze nicht mehr lieferbar war, der Kollege dann einfach mit einer neuen Rute des aktuellen Modells beglückt.
Ich bezweifle das dies bei anderen Herstellern auch so reibungslos läuft?
Einzige deutsche Marke wo ich eine ähnliche Kulanz erlebt habe, war Eheim.
(Aquarienfilter).

Jürgen


----------



## Mescalero (26. November 2022)

Ich denke, es finden sich zahlreiche Beispiele, die das Gegenteil belegen. 

Aus dem riesigen Beitrag spricht für mich eine Menge Frustration gepaart mit den typischen antichinesischen Ressentiments. Gibt es für die steilen Behauptungen irgendwelche Quellen?

Natürlich bleibt sehr oft, viel zu oft, die Qualität zugunsten der Marge auf der Strecke aber zu behaupten, alles was in China produziert würde, sei nur mit viel Glück in Ordnung, ist schon etwas blauäugig.


----------



## RetroAngler (26. November 2022)

Mescalero schrieb:


> Ich denke, es finden sich zahlreiche Beispiele, die das Gegenteil belegen.
> 
> Aus dem riesigen Beitrag spricht für mich eine Menge Frustration gepaart mit den typischen antichinesischen Ressentiments. Gibt es für die steilen Behauptungen irgendwelche Quellen?
> 
> Natürlich bleibt sehr oft, viel zu oft, die Qualität zugunsten der Marge auf der Strecke aber zu behaupten, alles was in China produziert würde, sei nur mit viel Glück in Ordnung, ist schon etwas blauäugig.



*Quellen

Beispiele*









						Made in China: Mattel ruft Spielzeug wegen Gift-Farbe zurück - WELT
					

Die US-Spielzeugfirma Mattel hat 1,5 Millionen in China hergestellte Spielzeuge vom Markt genommen, weil sie vermutlich mit bleihaltiger Farbe behandelt wurden. Betroffen davon sind auch Spielzeuge der Mattel-Marke Fisher-Price in Deutschland. Der Fall wird nun zum Politikum.




					www.welt.de
				











						Der Teddy kommt zurück
					

Gescheitert bei der Globalisierungsstrategie: In China war die Qualität zu schlecht - jetzt produziert der Plüschtierhersteller Steiff wieder in Deutschland, vor allem in Duisburg.




					www.sueddeutsche.de
				











						Mattel-Rückrufaktion: Chinesischer Unternehmer begeht Selbstmord
					

1,5 Millionen zurückgerufene Spielzeuge und ein Exportverbot für die Firma - das war zu viel für Zhang Shuhong. Der chinesische Unternehmer, der dem US-Spielwarenhersteller Mattel Spielzeug mit zu hohen Bleiwerten geliefert hat, soll sich umgebracht haben.




					www.spiegel.de
				



*
QM-Mängel*

Einfaches Schaubild zu den gängigen QM-Mängeln in China, wodurch Fertigungstoleranzen allgemein hoch, und die die Lücken schaffen, in die Betrüger sich reinschleichen können, sofern sie Vertrauensleute platzieren.
Am Bsp "Mattel": der Chef, der sich umgebracht hat, kann Mitwisser sein, muss er aber nicht. Teure gegen giftige Farbe tauschen, kann auch auf Produktionsleiter-Ebene passieren. Billige Giftfarbe gegen Qualität tauschen, aber Qualität abrechnen.









						The Sad State of Quality Systems in Most Chinese Factories - QualityInspection.org
					

The sad truth in China is, only 5% of the manufacturers are doing a good job consistently. Typical gaps in the quality systems of Chinese factories ...



					qualityinspection.org
				




*Aktuelle Initiative gegen Q-Mängel in China*









						Time for a transatlantic alliance against unsafe Chinese products
					

Comment by Isabelle Buscke, Head of Brussels Office




					www.vzbv.de
				




*Historische Sicht zu Verbraucherrecht (und damit dem Mangel an Qualitätsbewustsein) in China*



			https://www.jura.uni-freiburg.de/de/institute/asien/Homepage/online-publikationen/ebert
		


Siehe auch Screenshot


*PS. Wer anderen "eine Menge Frustration" und "typischen antichinesische Ressentiments" andichtet, der muss sich schon sehr getroffen fühlen. 
Wofür es keinen Grund gibt.*

Historische Sicht auf


----------



## Mescalero (26. November 2022)

Wieso sollte ich mich getroffen fühlen, ich bin weder Chinese noch vertrete ich deren Rechte. Ich mag es nur nicht, wenn Rundumschläge ausgeteilt werden und alles über einen Kamm geschoren wird. 

Du führst hier einzelne Beispiele für miserable Qualität und fehlendes QM an, das ist zwar interessant aber weder neu noch belegt es irgend etwas. 

Wäre ich übrigens Vermarkter für z.B. in China gefertigte Ruten (weil sie sonst kein Mensch bezahlen könnte), ging jede Lieferung, die nicht der geforderten Qualität entspricht, postwendend zurück an die Fabrik. Ich möchte wetten, dass die allermeisten - und ganz besonderes die namhaften - Hersteller das ganz genau so handhaben. 
Sportex kann es sich überhaupt nicht leisten, dass im Netz plötzlich Berichte von zerbrochenen Ruten auftauchen weil die Fertigungsqualität nachgelassen hat. Aber genau das suggeriert dein Beitrag weiter oben!


----------



## angler1996 (26. November 2022)

Die Teddys stammen aus  2007 oder so, etwas  aktueller dürfte das schon sein


----------



## Nordlichtangler (27. November 2022)

Bisher war kein Wort davon zu lesen, dass man in China in unterschiedlicher Qualität mit eben zugeordneten unterschiedlichem Preis als Auftraggeber/Abnehmer ordern kann. Dann ist quasi immer der preisdrückende Auftraggeber/Abnehmer der Schuldige, nicht der Produzent in China.
So berichten etliche permanente Einkäufer in China aus verschiedenen Wirtschaftsbereichen über diese Regel mit typisch 12 Preisstufen, und es scheint mir mehr als plausibel, dass der chinesische Fabrikarbeiter auch genau das liefert, was gut oder eben nur schlecht bezahlt wird und somit von der Quali her gewünscht wird. Wer den Preis in der ausgelobten Preisstaffel drückt, bekommt immer weiter verschlechterte Produktqualität.
Erklärt z.B. sehr gut gerade bei Rollen das gute oder schlechte Laufen, das Schmieren mit gutem passenden Fett, oder billigster selbstzersetzender Schmierplörre, und selektierte gute Teile oder eben Teile jeglicher Toleranz und Knirscherei. Das passiert auf ausgehängtes Angebot, nicht zufällig.


----------



## heinzi (27. November 2022)

Ich habe auch einige Jahre im Qualitätsmanagement einer großen Firma gearbeitet. Deshalb weiß ich auch das der Begriff "Qualität" absolut nichts aussagt. Es gibt keine gute oder schlechte Qualität. Jeder kann ja mal für sich versuchen wie er Qualität beschreiben und definieren würde.
Was man aber kann und auch gemacht wird ist, das man dem Produzenten vorgibt wie er die Ware aus welchen spezifizierten Rohstoffen und mit welchen Toleranzen herzustellen hat. Trifft der Produzent die Vorgaben so redet man allgemein von einer erreichten und geforderten Qualität, die aber weder gut noch schlecht ist. Und das China bei der Auftragserfüllung der Massenfertigungen keinen eigenen Qualitätsanspruch hat, ist unbestritten. Die Jungs produzieren halt das, was andere haben möchten. Warum sollten die dabei auch einen eigenen Anspruch an "Qualität" haben? Wenn das Ergebnis für den Kunden stimmt, ist die chinesische Welt in Ordnung. Trifft aber nicht nur auf China zu, ist dort aber stark ausgeprägt. Hier gilt immer noch der Spruch: "Qualität ist wenn der Kunde wiederkommt und nicht die Ware".
Also, wenn in China Mist produziert wird, dann liegt das an unzureichenden Vorgaben und Kontrollen seitens der Auftraggeber.

Aber mittlerweile kommt auch in China eine andere Denke rein, zumindest im high tech Bereich. Das zeigt sich u.a. stark in der Entwicklung von E-Autos und Akkus sowie im Photovoltaikbereich. Hier will man nicht mehr nur Auftragsnehmer sein sondern auch global mitspielen und Standards setzten.


----------



## RetroAngler (27. November 2022)

Mescalero schrieb:


> Wieso sollte ich mich getroffen fühlen, ich bin weder Chinese noch vertrete ich deren Rechte. Ich mag es nur nicht, wenn Rundumschläge ausgeteilt werden und alles über einen Kamm geschoren wird.
> 
> Du führst hier einzelne Beispiele für miserable Qualität und fehlendes QM an, das ist zwar interessant aber weder neu noch belegt es irgend etwas.
> 
> ...


Sportex ist keine Firma, sondern nur noch ein Markenname. Die Firma gibt es seit 2006 nicht mehr. So wie es Kein House Of Hardy, kein DAM, kein Cormoran und kein Daiwa mehr gibt. Alle diese Marken existieren nur noch als bekannte Hüllen, ohne die ursprünglichen Unternehmen dahinter. 

Das war hier 2006 schon Thema. Mehrfach. 
Und anderswo auch. Aber offensichtlich hast du Konsolidierung der gesamten Branche verpennt, und mit ihr die Frage nach Verlässlichkeit und Qualität, die man mit diesen Marken verbunden hat, ALS ES DIE UNTERNEHMEN HINTER DEN MARKEN NOCH GAB. 
Mit entsprechendem Wissen, Expertise und Herstellerstolz auf seine Produkte. Was dann für verlässliche Qualität gesorgt hat.
Aber was soll's es funktioniert ja: Du rechtfertigst eine Qualität, die es schon lange nicht mehr kostant gibt. damit, dass die Firma, die es seit 16 Jahren gar nicht mehr gibt, ihre Existenz auf's Spiel setzen würde, wenn sie keine Qualität bieten würde. Da diskutiere ich lieber mit meinem Vater über Grundig-Fernseher, bzw. gönne ihm seine Ansicht, weil der ist über 80.


----------



## Ostseesilber (27. November 2022)

Taxidermist schrieb:


> Zur Ehrenrettung von Sportex möchte ich hier mal die 10 Jahres Garantie erwähnen, die diese Marke gewährleistet.
> Ich kenne auch einige, die diese schon in Anspruch genommen haben und dieser dann auch ohne wenn und aber nachgekommen wurde.
> In einem mir bekannten Fall wurde, da die abgebrochene Spitze nicht mehr lieferbar war, der Kollege dann einfach mit einer neuen Rute des aktuellen Modells beglückt.
> Ich bezweifle das dies bei anderen Herstellern auch so reibungslos läuft?
> ...


Hab ich auch mal dran geglaubt, aber leider anders erlebt. 
Bei ehemaligem Spitzenmodell im Seatroutbereich (grundsätzlich schöne Rute mit toller Aktion) leider im Drill Spitze gebrochen. Rute war da 6 Jahre alt. Schön alle Unterlagen rausgesucht mit Quittung und „10 Jahres Garantiekarte“. War ne lange mail mit mehreren Anlagen. Nach eineinhalb Wochen kam ne mail zurück von ockert, das es ihnen Leid tut und ich möchte mich an den Verkäufer wenden.

Jeder grundsätzlich juristisch vorgebildeter Kunde weiß, das das Garantieversprechen des Herstellers einen selbständigen Vertrag bildet und der Anspruch sich dann auch gegen den Hersteller richtet. Das der ggf. gegen den Verkäufer bestehende Gewährleistungsanspruch ein völlig anderer Anspruch ist und im übrigen der Verjährung von 3 Jahren unterliegt, ebenfalls.

Für mich die letzte Sportexrute. Der Vollständigkeit halber muss ich hinzufügen, das auch die Ringe unter der Wicklung korrodierten (bei einer ausdrücklichen Salzwasserrute) und der Korkgriff nicht von Topqualität war.


----------



## Mr. Sprock (27. November 2022)

Ostseesilber schrieb:


> Bei ehemaligem Spitzenmodell im Seatroutbereich (grundsätzlich schöne Rute mit toller Aktion) leider im Drill Spitze gebrochen. Rute war da 6 Jahre alt. Schön alle Unterlagen rausgesucht mit Quittung und „10 Jahres Garantiekarte“. War ne lange mail mit mehreren Anlagen. Nach eineinhalb Wochen kam ne mail zurück von ockert, das es ihnen Leid tut und ich möchte mich an den Verkäufer wenden.


Darf man fragen, ob du der Erstbesitzer gewesen bist, oder ob mit "Verkäufer" kein Geschäft gemeint ist, sondern ein Vorbesitzer?


----------



## Ostseesilber (27. November 2022)

War Erstbesitzer, Verkäufer der Gerlinger.


----------



## Mr. Sprock (27. November 2022)

Scheinbar hat da eine Aushilfskraft geantwortet, die nicht über die abweichenden Ansprechpartner bei Garantie- und Gewährleistungsfällen informiert ist.
Hast du es denn nochmal versucht?
Davon abgesehen, würde mich interessieren, ob das eine Garantie ohne Wenn und Aber ist (Kofferraum....) und ob jemand überhaupt schonmal lediglich den Rutenblank ersetzt bekommen hat?


----------



## Taxidermist (27. November 2022)

Ostseesilber schrieb:


> Nach eineinhalb Wochen kam ne mail zurück von ockert, das es ihnen Leid tut und ich möchte mich an den Verkäufer wenden.


In dem von mir geschilderten Fall lief die Abwicklung dieser Garantie über den Verkäufer, wo der Kollege auch als "guter Kunde" galt, weil er schon mehrere Sportex Ruten dort gekauft hat.
Auch war die Rute noch nicht ganz so lange in seinem Besitz.
Fragwürdig finde ich die Antwort von Sportex dennoch, weil was macht man denn wenn das Geschäft gar nicht mehr existiert, egal ob nun insolvent, oder aus anderen Gründen?
Ihm ist die Rute genau wie dir auch im Wurf gebrochen.

Abgesehen davon finde ich, ist in den seltensten Fällen an dem Bruch einer Rutenspitze ein Materialfehler schuld, zumal wenn diese Rute schon Jahre lang gefischt wurde.
Es ist nahezu immer eine Vorschädigung passiert, gerne die harte Kante wo der Blank angeschlagen wurde, oder auch ein Köder/Bleijig der dagegen geknallt ist, auch Überlastung kann dazu führen.
Deshalb frage ich mich sowieso, warum so etwas von einer Garantie abgedeckt sein soll?
Letzteres ist nur meine Meinung dazu.
Allerdings würde ich eine solche Garantie auch nicht geben, so scheint dann dieses Garantieversprechen nur Marketing zu sein, wenn man von deiner Erfahrung ausgeht!

Jürgen


----------



## Nordlichtangler (27. November 2022)

Bei neuen Ruten sind Materialfehler oder Handlingsfehler mit Schädigung im Zulauf nicht selten. Alleine schon, wenn man sieht wie Blanks und Ruten "geschaufelt" werden und auch mal umfallen und auf Fliesen poltern.
Deswegen versuche ich jede neu gekommene Rute sofort auszuprobieren und kräftig zu belasten. Innerhalb von 14Tage greifen noch mehr Rückgabe- bzw. Ersatzmöglichkeiten.

Mir selber sind meine Rutenschäden fast alle beim eigenen Transport passiert.
Und die meisten Rutenschäden entstehen im Paketversand, nicht immer sofort sichtbar.

Ich mag gelungene Bruchtests sponsored vom Angelshop und Paketdienst  irgendwie schon , man bekommt Einblicke und Grenzwerte, die man sonst nicht hat.
AM hatte z.B. mal ein Faible für viel Rutenbruchvorbereitung durch wabbelige weiche Rutenkartons ... meine leichteste Lieblingsspinrute hielt erstaunlich viel aus bis zum Aufgeben - Karton mit einer Rute um 40% in der Länge (durch Klavier oder so) gestaucht. Das war krass, das ST hat sogar überlebt, das HT genau mittig sauber auseinander geplatzt ohne jedes ausfransen.

Es ist besser geworden, trotzdem empfehle ich bei Dringlichkeit der unversehrten Lieferung gleich immer mehrere gleichlang geteilte Ruten zu ordern, die halten zusammen im Bündel weit mehr aus und crashen nicht gleich. 

Fieser sind z.B. Ringfehler, wo skalpellscharfe Fußspitzen aus billiger Fertigung/Ringvorbereitung unter den Bindungen lauern, und das kann man nicht checken ohne Abnehmen von Bindung und Ring. Kommt aber irgendwann zum anritzen und dann crashen des Blanks, vornehmlich im unteren steifen Rutenbereich, und natürlich beim Drill des Lebens ...
Leider ist das bei sehr vielen Fertigruten so, dass die Ringe ungenügend bis gefährlich geschliffen sind. Ich nehme sehr viele auseinander ...

Am besten sind noch unbeschliffene Fußspitzen von hochwertigen Ring-Rahmenfabrikaten (Fuji,Seaguide), die man nicht unbedingt anschleifen muss für eine grobschlächtige Bindung. Kann man bei den gleichartigen Ringen im Rutenhandel z.B. gut prüfen und anschauen. Und nur so aufgebaute Ruten kaufen, wenn man die im Werkzustand lange fischen möchte.

Genauso sind alle Aluteile am Handteil und Griff so gefährlich, wenn sie zu eng gepresst aufgebracht werden. Sieht man auch nicht mehr bei kräftig zugewickelt und vollgekleistert. Da gehört handwerklich eine dicke Schutzwicklung als Basis komplett darunter, gerade vor dem Griff unter einen harten dicken Aluring, WindingCheck genannt. Bei weichen billigen aus Gummi kann das nicht passieren.

Das ist kein Anglerfehler, wenn der Stock dann irgendwann bricht. Dafür müsste der Hersteller mit einem gegebenen Garantieversprechen schon einstehen.
Die skalpellscharfen Fußspitzen kann man mit ein bischen Know How immerhin gut analysieren und als Zerstörer darstellen! (z.B. in Brett oder Tischplatte tief reinschieben).
Oder dem VK im LiveShopping in die Hand   - geht durch ...

Durch andotzen an Steinen, Beton oder Stahlgeländern oder Köder beim zurückfliegen an die Rute schlagen kann man allerdings auch Teilschädigungen erzeugen.
Dafür war die orginale Sportex Kev Spin Reihe nun wiederum gerade berühmt, da ging bei aufdotzendem Blinker oder Jigkopf eben nichts kaputt - wegen der schuss-sicheren Weste.


----------



## ragbar (29. November 2022)

Nur mal,was so aufgerufen wird  :








						NEUWERTIGE Sportex KEV Spin Rute 60g Germany, Daiwa Shimano
					

Absolut neuwertige Sportex KEV Spin Rute (siehe Bilder). Das Top-Modell von Sportex. Optisch und...,NEUWERTIGE Sportex KEV Spin Rute 60g Germany, Daiwa Shimano in Bayern - Aurachtal




					www.ebay-kleinanzeigen.de


----------



## Rheinangler (29. November 2022)

ragbar schrieb:


> Nur mal,was so aufgerufen wird  :
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Für den Kurs würde ich meine KEV Turbo Spin WG60gr. auch wohl abgeben. Ist dafür allerdings gut eingefischt mit Gebrauchsspuren. Also wer Interesse hat, darf sich gerne melden....


----------



## angler1996 (29. November 2022)

bitte nur im Sitzen lesen;-))









						3× RDM handbuilt Rods Dreamtackle Dynakev Blank 12ft 2.75lbs Carp Fishing Angeln  | eBay
					

Entdecken Sie 3× RDM handbuilt Rods Dreamtackle Dynakev Blank 12ft 2.75lbs Carp Fishing Angeln in der großen Auswahl bei eBay. Kostenlose Lieferung für viele Artikel!



					www.ebay.de


----------



## Tricast (29. November 2022)

RetroAngler schrieb:


> Sportex ist keine Firma, sondern nur noch ein Markenname. Die Firma gibt es seit 2006 nicht mehr. So wie es Kein House Of Hardy, kein DAM, kein Cormoran und kein Daiwa mehr gibt. Alle diese Marken existieren nur noch als bekannte Hüllen, ohne die ursprünglichen Unternehmen dahinter.



Daiwa produziert noch selber, zwar nicht die Allerweltsruten für den schmalen Taler aber die Spitzenprodukte im Friedfischsektor werden in UK produziert. DAIWA of Scotland.






Es gibt auch noch andere Firmen die selber Ruten produzieren wie z.B. MAVER, TRI-CAST. Aber grundsätzlich hast Du schon Recht, die meisten Firmen sind reine Handelsfirmen und verfügen über keine eigene Produktion.

Liebe Grüße Heinz


----------



## Nordlichtangler (30. November 2022)

Hier ist noch ein Daiwa Video, was ich vor längerer Zeit schon mal geschaut hatte.




11.10.2013 ist das Datum, lange her, das kann heute längst anders gelöst sein, ich tippe nur mal Richtung Vietnam, wo viel Daiwa Rute+Rolle die letzten beiden Jahre herkam.

In dem Video zu dem Zeitpunkt werden Blanks wirklich hergestellt, anscheinend die für teurere Ruten.

Die normalen verbreiteten Konstruktionen werden sie günstiger aus ihren sonstigen Blankquellen zuführen,
wie auch die Anbauteile ja alle aus dem Standardrepertoire kommen müssen, was sie überall verwenden.


----------



## Ostseesilber (7. Dezember 2022)

Shimano zB lässt teilweise sogar Spitzenmodelle in Indonesien produzieren.


----------



## Ostseesilber (7. Dezember 2022)

Nordlichtangler schrieb:


> Hier ist noch ein Daiwa Video, was ich vor längerer Zeit schon mal geschaut hatte.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Hammer Video, danke fürs einstellen. Ob das heute noch so läuft?


----------

